# Odyssey Sabertooth



## thecraw (Jan 21, 2009)

Quite simply the best putter I have ever owned and boy have I done the rounds with putters!

Excellent feel, the easiest putter ever to line up and the shape is pleasing on the eye. 

Buy one!


----------



## ademac (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd have to agree with this review.
Although I've not used that many putters in my short golfing life, I think think the sabretooth would take some beating! Gives me loads of confidence where it matters and it looks menacing! Ideal!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to be the dissenting voice on this one, simply could not get on with it. Did not like the way it sat behind the ball and did not like the feel off the face. Had problems judging distance with it as well. No doubt as to the quality of the club but simply not for me. 

Now the Taylormade Core Classic Fontana, that is a different matter. Really is the best putter that I have tried.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to try the 09 version which is going to include a 2 ball alignment aid as well


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2009)

I've always had problems with the Odyssey Inserts -I just can't feel anything at all and that makes judging distances Hell on Toast!

I like the look of the Sabretooth but unless they're going to do one without an insert then it'll be staying on the shelf.


----------



## madandra (Jan 21, 2009)

Craw, I have had my No.7 for almost 2 years and I love the feel you get off the face. I think it is the truest release I have had from a putter.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2009)

I find all Odessey putters sit closed. As a result, I can't take them seriously.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 22, 2009)

Cant get any feel from an ody???? Are you guys alive?

Nice light grip, stroke the putt and its a pleasure never a pain.


----------



## DelB (Jan 22, 2009)

I find all Odessey putters sit closed. As a result, I can't take them seriously.
		
Click to expand...

That's very interesting to read, as I tend to miss on the left side a lot. Could just be my poor alignment, of course!


----------



## Parmo (Jan 22, 2009)

Cant get any feel from an ody???? Are you guys alive?

Nice light grip, stroke the putt and its a pleasure never a pain.
		
Click to expand...

Though I have not played for any length of time with odyssey putters I have with the Yes! brand, great when they are working but a nightmare when not, but then again same as any putter really.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to also agree with the no feel crew. I have just changed my 2 ball for a  Ping i-series anser 4.
I just found it so difficult to judge the length.


----------



## Mawgan (Jan 22, 2009)

Quite simply the best putter I have ever owned and boy have I done the rounds with putters!

Excellent feel, the easiest putter ever to line up and the shape is pleasing on the eye. 

Buy one!
		
Click to expand...

Guys,

This isn't meant to sound bolshey, and I mean no disrespect to TheCraw, but now that we have these sub-forums, does the above represent a review or an opinion?

I happen to crave one of these putters and I'm very interested to read everyone's views, but should we not be attempting to provide something in rather more depth, as the other threads have?  What I mean to say is that this area could, perhaps should be for the more considered long term use type of report, and this kind of interesting view, which has succeeded in producing useful responses, could rest comfortably with its feet up in the Lounge...

Just my opinion, and not meant to diminish anyone else's.


----------



## RGuk (Jan 22, 2009)

This isn't meant to sound bolshey, and I mean no disrespect to TheCraw, but now that we have these sub-forums, does the above represent a review or an opinion?

Just my opinion, and not meant to diminish anyone else's.
		
Click to expand...

Here, here!!!

I love odyssey putters but find them a bit "flat" with the lie. The few I've had all need a good bash a few degrees upright!!! Harrington's is a few degrees up.

There you go, my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe closing the thread once the post has been made so only the orginal post/review remains?


----------



## madandra (Jan 22, 2009)

Someone saying they fell in love with a club and why they liked it and what was different to their old club is, in my opinion a review. It doesn't need to be like war and peace to qualify. No-one is going to win the Booker Prize for something written on a web site so sometimes short and sweet hits the mark.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2009)

From GM's point of view and having had a chat with Mike about this on Tuesday what he'd like to see are proper reviews a bit like those we had in December on the main page.

I think the idea is that forummers can then comment about the pros and cons of that product, and from GM's side I think they would look to publish one per month in the forum pages with maybe a small prize to the original author.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jan 22, 2009)

Am i mistaken or isn't a review an opinion.

Sorry, i know this post is neither i just couldn't help it gov' it won't happen again


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think that the beauty of a review on a forum is that it invites further supporting or alternative views. I commented because I used a Sabretooth for several months but never got on with it and felt that an alternative view gives balance. I have no doubt that it is a quality club but thought I would point out why I did not get on with it.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 22, 2009)

The beauty of freedom of speach!


----------



## TonyN (Jan 22, 2009)

I think its great that after someone reviews a product, we can discuss, either the review or the product its self. 

People may be looking to buy the item reviewed and the more opinions on it the better.
How many people buy something based on one persons review of a subject, I would expect not many. You always want to discuss the pros and cons?

I have the odyssey No 7 and I love it. I absolutely exhausted the putter market when I was looking for one and all of the odysseys were brilliant. The grip, shaft, balance of the head, and feel all suited exactly what I wanted.

I have been looking to buy a No 9 for the summer when the greens slow down and I need less weight in the clubhead.

Out of all the inserts I tried the Odyssey ones where the best pleasing on the ears. It feels great with a soft ball too.


----------



## toonarmy (Feb 9, 2009)

For what it's worth, I've found the Sabretooth a bit of a gem. I tried a multitude of putters at AG and had really expected to like the Fang, but could not get on with that at all.

The Sabretooth has a very nice weight to it (for me) and sits behind the ball almost begging, rather like an enthusiastic dog, to nudge the ball into the hole for you. I'm not sure that a 2-ball alignment would make it any easier to line up as I find it very easy to feel that I'm lined up well.

As far as 20' and in goes, and let's face it this is the money area, it should inspire anyone to feel pretty confident as it tracks back beautifully on the backstroke and glides through contact. In fact the whole stroke makes the Sabretooth suddenly look reminiscent of a swooping swallow. And this is a bonus for me!

Outside of 20', I am finding my distances far more consistently and have definitely dropped a few putting strokes per round. The buttery contact off the face makes me feel that I can really commit to the stroke and mishits seem to be a thing of the past.

In short, a great putter that plays well and looks lovely. Give him a try, you might just find yourself bitten...


----------



## thecraw (Feb 9, 2009)

Great post toonarmy, I guess everyone looks for different things in a putter but for me the sabertooth just inspires confidence, genuinely believe its the easiest putter I have ever had to line up.

Just hoping the snow goes soon so I can get a hit, however with -7 forecast for tonight and more snow tomorrow it looks like the carpet for a considerable time to come!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2009)

Cant rate this club highly enough. I recommend that anyone in the market for a putter tries the Sabertooth out!!!

Dont think you will be disapointed.


----------



## KeefG (Feb 27, 2009)

I've just been and bought one of these bad boys today, playing at 8am in the morning so i shall pop back with a nice review at around lunchtime tomorrow.

Cant wait to use it!


----------



## KeefG (Feb 28, 2009)

Well.........i really struggled with it  

I just couldnt get the distance right on a lot of the greens (it has to be noted though that the greens i played on today are quite possibly THE worst greens i've ever seen), towards the end of the round i was a little better but i need a lot more practice with it.

It lines up behind the ball lovely and, as said before, inside 2ft it does give you a lot of confidence which is something i've never had.

The biggest difference is how soft the ball comes off the face, i had a Wilson Deep Red II and that pinged off the club, a few weeks though and i should hopefully report back saying i'm as good as Tiger on the greens


----------



## KeefG (Mar 5, 2009)

Stunning putter!!

After playing 2 rounds on proper greens i cannot sing the praises of this putter enough.

Lining up nasty little 5ft-7ft putts and knowing i would hole it (9 times out of 10 anyway) is a confidence i've never enjoyed on the greens.  

This is a top drawer piece of kit and maybe my wisest investment ever.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 5, 2009)

I find all Odessey putters sit closed. As a result, I can't take them seriously.
		
Click to expand...

That's very interesting to read, as I tend to miss on the left side a lot. Could just be my poor alignment, of course!   

Click to expand...

How tall are you Del boy?

There is a far more sinister reason for missing putts left with Odyssey putters.....

I could explain, but I probably won't as most on this forum think the sun shines from the backside of Odyssey HQ.
Odd that, considering how many terrible putters I see using Odyssey "off the shelf" putters.

Let me reiterate...

"I could explain, but I probably won't as most on this forum think the sun shines from the backside of Odyssey HQ.
Odd that, considering how many terrible putters (players) I see using Odyssey "off the shelf" putters.

RG dives behind sofa for next two weeks.....


----------



## GB72 (Mar 6, 2009)

May agree with you RG, after having all sorts or problems with putters I actually realised that what I needed was a shorter shaft (despite being over six foot). Now realise that I putt well with a putter with a 34 inch shaft but have problems with the standard 35 inch shaft.


----------



## TonyN (Mar 6, 2009)

I also agree, thats why I am getting a putting lesson and tried a 32 inch Wilson deep red


----------



## DelB (Mar 7, 2009)

How tall are you Del boy?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 6'1" and use a 35" Sabertooth.

Why do you ask?


----------



## RGDave (Mar 7, 2009)

How tall are you Del boy?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 6'1" and use a 35" Sabertooth.

Why do you ask?  

Click to expand...

OK...here's what to do.

Take your putter to either a custom fitting expert or to your pro or to your local range.
Ask them, beg them or pay them, to knock it upright a few degrees. Odyssey putters arrive on the shelf at approx 71 degrees (give or take) so do Mizuno, so do Taylor Made.

A tall player should be OK to use a 35" putter and try somewhere around 73-75 degrees. I CAN make a world of difference.

The issue is not with the design and quality of premium brand putters (I love odyssey design, total class) but in so much as the flatter the lie, the harder it is to make a pure "straight back and through" stroke on short putts when the hands are so low to get the sole of the putter flat.

Harrington has his a degree or two up, most pro's over average height (most pros!) have them "doctored" by the tour van guys and it's the lack of custom fitting on putters that causes the odd push and pull on the short strokes.

On long putts EVERYONE has to go with the "garden gate" style of inside-square-inside. On short putts, the flatter the lie, the harder it is to make even a short stroke nicely square throughout.

I bought a Taylor Made Monza Corsa and took it to my range pro. He's 6'2".....first thing he said was "oohh, that's too flat, even for you", and banged it up to about 74 degrees.

Those "horrible" pulled shots disappeared overnight.

- - - - - 

I realise this is contentious, but all the guys I know between 5'10" and 6'4" (or more) have more upright putters. 

- - - - - -

I anyone doesn't think this is worth a thought (it might not suit everyone, because everyone (mostly) has LEARNED to putt with flat lie, long shafted putters. 

If you are average height, think about a shorter putter.
If you are taller, think about a more upright putter.

- - - - - - 

It's my opinion, but when I've discussed it with pros and/or looked online for info, I've found very little argument against it.


----------



## DelB (Mar 8, 2009)

How tall are you Del boy?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 6'1" and use a 35" Sabertooth.

Why do you ask?  

Click to expand...

OK...here's what to do.

Take your putter to either a custom fitting expert or to your pro or to your local range.
Ask them, beg them or pay them, to knock it upright a few degrees. Odyssey putters arrive on the shelf at approx 71 degrees (give or take) so do Mizuno, so do Taylor Made.

A tall player should be OK to use a 35" putter and try somewhere around 73-75 degrees. I CAN make a world of difference.

The issue is not with the design and quality of premium brand putters (I love odyssey design, total class) but in so much as the flatter the lie, the harder it is to make a pure "straight back and through" stroke on short putts when the hands are so low to get the sole of the putter flat.

Harrington has his a degree or two up, most pro's over average height (most pros!) have them "doctored" by the tour van guys and it's the lack of custom fitting on putters that causes the odd push and pull on the short strokes.

On long putts EVERYONE has to go with the "garden gate" style of inside-square-inside. On short putts, the flatter the lie, the harder it is to make even a short stroke nicely square throughout.

I bought a Taylor Made Monza Corsa and took it to my range pro. He's 6'2".....first thing he said was "oohh, that's too flat, even for you", and banged it up to about 74 degrees.

Those "horrible" pulled shots disappeared overnight.

- - - - - 

I realise this is contentious, but all the guys I know between 5'10" and 6'4" (or more) have more upright putters. 

- - - - - -

I anyone doesn't think this is worth a thought (it might not suit everyone, because everyone (mostly) has LEARNED to putt with flat lie, long shafted putters. 

If you are average height, think about a shorter putter.
If you are taller, think about a more upright putter.

- - - - - - 

It's my opinion, but when I've discussed it with pros and/or looked online for info, I've found very little argument against it.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave.

That all sounds emminently sensible to me. I'll speak to my pro at the club and see what he can do for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## RGDave (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheers Dave.

That all sounds emminently sensible to me. I'll speak to my pro at the club and see what he can do for me.

Thanks again.  

Click to expand...

I've just got back from seeing the assistant range pro (pga qualified) to try and clear all this up.

He gave me some help after the range was closed. I showed him my putters and compared these to the Ping fitting club that is normally around the shop.....he's happy with my putters being 35" and 3-4 degrees upright, but to make sure, I'm booked in for another fitting with the "real" pro who's done the training at the Swash centre.

On the face of it, it could be an expensive way to double-check, but then again, I might end up with a putter that an expert feels is more suited.

Good luck.


----------



## thecraw (May 19, 2009)

Still in love with this putter and recommend it to anyone whoes in the market for a new putter, I have not even considered getting my Redwood Zing out of the cupboard at all this year, such an inspiring putter.


----------



## KeefG (May 19, 2009)

Still in love with this putter and recommend it to anyone whoes in the market for a new putter, I have not even considered getting my Redwood Zing out of the cupboard at all this year, such an inspiring putter.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.  

I love mine to bits and would highly recommend it to anyone & everyone!

I have so much confidence on green now where I didnt before


----------



## abush (May 20, 2009)

Completely agree aswell, got the fang for xmas and I have never looked back, as a high handicapper i need all the help I can get and this really helps on the greens


----------



## Parmo (Sep 21, 2009)

Just ordered a Odyssey Sabertooth as I have been at war with blade putters for too long, too many 3 putts and 2-3 foot lip outs.  Roll on the weekend and the Bob Walker final


----------



## thecraw (Sep 23, 2009)

My love affair ended and I went begging and crawling back to the broomhandle pleading for forgiveness.

Thankfully she agreed to give me yet another chance despite being so unfaithful, and not for the first time either!! Hopefully I have learned my lesson this time!!!!!!!


----------



## Parmo (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm still not convinced after my first round with it, hopefully after reading Bob rotella's putting book all will be fine.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.odysseygolf.com/Global/en-US/Products/Putters/WhiteHotXG/WhiteHotXGSabertooth.html

Is this the one?

Anyone know the way to get a 34" 2* upright?


----------



## DelB (Oct 4, 2009)

That's the one. 

Pretty sure they just come as is, but any decent Pro should be able to adjust the lie for you, no?


----------



## RGDave (Oct 5, 2009)

That's the one. 

Pretty sure they just come as is, but any decent Pro should be able to adjust the lie for you, no?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the lie is quickly done, I just thought it might be good to get one the right length and lie direct. I could get one today from a pro or shop, but I'd rather keep the factory grip etc.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave 

Why not call Cally HQ at Chessington and see if you can order direct


----------



## RGDave (Oct 6, 2009)

Would be worth a go I guess....

Trouble is, I need to give one a proper try and the only ones around are 35" and standard lie....

?? ??

I pick Odysseys up from time to time and try them, but they are so far off my fitting, it's rubbish.

If Harrington's is 34" and rumoured to be a few degrees upright, maybe they should try having a few of this specification on shop floors/pro shops.


----------



## slimbomber (Jul 15, 2010)

i switched to this one earlier this year and love mine, always hated mallet type putters but played with a bloke using a TM spider and the roll he was getting on some dodgy winter greens was so good i thought I'd go and try something new, always been an anser type player, picked up the sabretooth and the balance and alignment was just so nice, had half hour on a putting green and haven't looked back since, always been a good putter but this club has improved my putts from 10 ft no end, go and try it.


----------

